
Here are Google, Amazon, and Facebook’s secrets to hiring the best people - Balgair
http://qz.com/675152/here-are-google-amazon-and-facebooks-secrets-to-hiring-the-best-people/
======
tristanj
Dupe, this story was posted with significant discussion 1 month ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11341494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11341494)

